# 30gb Image Collection of Old Maps, Star Forts, Ruins, Ancient Buildings, Astronomical Clocks



## heretolearn (Jan 13, 2022)

IMAGES OF MAPS, STAR FORTS, RUINS ANCIENT BUILDINGS, ASTRONOMICAL CLOCKS ETC.​
Here are over 16,000 images from the British Library's Digital Topographical Collection of George the third.

The Total File size was too large to host here locally on the forum. So as per advice from the wonderful Admins. I have zipped the images and put them up via mega as two parts.

Additionally, my apologies as there are eight images in the collection that I renamed in excitement and lost the numerical names of. These images are of very large conicle vessels that I was hoping to find evidence of in support of concepts I have voiced on here through my previous work namely... God's Earth

*Download Links*

Part 1 (14.30gb) MEGA link
14.3 GB file on MEGA

Part 2 (14.95gb) MEGA link
14.95 GB file on MEGA​
due to file size I recommended to download via jdownloader2 or an equivalent to negate the download restrictions that mega bestows.

I Hope you enjoy the images, There are some amazing ones. I didnt have a chance to properly look at them all as I clicked and saved each individually and it all became rather a blur over the weeks it took me to get to the end of the collection. It isnt the full collection, initially I didn't intend to get the whole album just the images of buildings, things of interest etc. But on the way I found myself grabbing as much as I could. There are some maps and starforts missing from the full collection but the majority are found here. Some books are missing or partial. I did however, in most cases get at least one or two pages of a book and one of the many starfort drawings per each city.

If necessary use the filenames number in the collection without the end string and use instead of the 502 number in the sample link below. It should link you to the required image in the british library collection and from there navigate up or down the album to find the extra pages or images missing.
Feel free to share and discuss any insights and discoveries you make I would love to hear other peoples interpretations of what is in the collection.


eg. If the File name is "50262867918_c362645690_o" then use the "50262867918" part in the sample link below and it will link you to the representitive image on the british library website.

SAMPLE LINK
/britishlibrary/"50263329211"/in/photostream/​
DISCLAIMER:- The sources are an english monarch and freemasonic organisation respectively. I would urge caution in regards to the documentation found within. For example, there is a book on what Tartaria really is. Do I consider it a good source because it is part of a kings personal collection and a king wouldnt waste his time with false documents? or do I consider it false because the source is wholly untrustworthy and they have a vested interest in controlling the narrative? My recommendation having glanced at the entire collection is to just consider what you are seeing, in contrast to what your being told about what you are seeing. Use your own powers of deduction to form your own conclusions dont be led to them. analyse the maps, see the similarities and differences of star forts throughout this realm. See how similar architectural styled buildings are all over this place we call earth, look for the damage and overgrowth in the images and the disuse or age of the image and the buildings and structures in it.

I personally found myself asking questions like. Why was george the turd into all the topics we look into on SH? Why is there so much rubble in these Prominant Italian Cities if they have been lived in for all this time? Where is the bottom of that Grand Arch? Why did I not know London Bridge looked like that before the fire? Is that an Astronomical Clock in Venice? Why is the greco-roman architecture so wide spread? Why is the greco-roman architecture so well preserved? why is gothic architecture so poorly preserved if its supposedly younger? How many of these buildings both roman-greco and gothic were repurposed by the controllers? How do these images portray the vatican't? Please feel free to share your findings and thoughts. God Bless.


EXAMPLE IMAGES


​


----------



## luddite (Jan 13, 2022)

Thank you for this wonderful find.

We will download, unpack and make available in some gallery.


----------



## alltheleaves (Jan 13, 2022)

King’s Topographical Collection

Semi infinite scrolling here


----------



## heretolearn (Jan 14, 2022)

luddite said:


> Thank you for this wonderful find.
> 
> We will download, unpack and make available in some gallery.


Totally welcome. There are some fantastic images in there. My hope is they will inspire others or at least some may be useable by them.


alltheleaves said:


> King’s Topographical Collection
> 
> Semi infinite scrolling here


So true my mouses left click has given up after the ordeal. Rip razer deathadder.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 14, 2022)

Awesome, this will go towards trying to put an image to every pin i have on my star fort maps.

I will post a link to them soon.
My updated .KMZ

Lufi - Disroot file uploader

Link will be active for 30 days.


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Jan 14, 2022)

This has my attention


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 14, 2022)

I had a look at british library for Tartaria. They have a bunch of books and texts. Only for physical read with library pass though.  Londoneers  please go read and complete the OP if possible.

Could this be the origin of the Gog myth? Also, neighboring the samoyedes, is the Kingdom of Sibir. 



This is a map credited as being "To the Czar (as in kei-sahr) of Moscovy. Golden.


----------



## ViniB (Jan 15, 2022)

Most interesting find, many thanks partner!! I think, after looking for some time into it, my first question would be why would a King collect so many of these maps?? Why so many gone cities? In places that "roman" architecture never went, according to official his-story, why it's all there?? As an example, a huge structure was unearthed in the Amazon rainforest a while ago. 
I'll find a map in which the coast city of Pernambuco is refered as a tartarian city and post it here!


----------



## iseidon (Jan 18, 2022)

Thank you so much for the tip on this album.
Too bad, of course, that there are 17000+ photos in the album on Flickr. They could (British Library) create several themed albums. But at least something.


----------



## Liberated Collective (Jan 18, 2022)

Wow, this is priceless, thank you friend.


----------



## NERCE (Feb 4, 2022)

This collection and the link with 180 pages or so is just...I can't thank you enough for these! God bless you for this one!


----------



## heretolearn (Feb 4, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> Awesome, this will go towards trying to put an image to every pin i have on my star fort maps.
> 
> I will post a link to them soon.
> My updated .KMZ
> ...


There are a few more star forts and maps in the sample collection I wasnt initially grabbing them so missed out some in italy and france for example. if you use the method listed you should be able to find them from a filename of an itialian/french map. Hope this helps.


Blackdiamond said:


> I had a look at british library for Tartaria. They have a bunch of books and texts. Only for physical read with library pass though.  Londoneers  please go read and complete the OP if possible.
> 
> Could this be the origin of the Gog myth? Also, neighboring the samoyedes, is the Kingdom of Sibir.
> View attachment 18580
> This is a map credited as being "To the Czar (as in kei-sahr) of Moscovy. Golden.


Thats a good find. I found it quite interesting going through seeing who was sending what to who. The crests and coats of arms seem to be  important also. There was a book towards the end of the collection that was about Tartaria it seemed almost as if it were a financial ledger. There was also another titled what is tartaria or something of that ilk that I found weird because its in the collection of a 16th century king who should know what it is.


ViniB said:


> Most interesting find, many thanks partner!! I think, after looking for some time into it, my first question would be why would a King collect so many of these maps?? Why so many gone cities? In places that "roman" architecture never went, according to official his-story, why it's all there?? As an example, a huge structure was unearthed in the Amazon rainforest a while ago.
> I'll find a map in which the coast city of Pernambuco is refered as a tartarian city and post it here!


Your welcome. I asked the exact same thing while going through it. It was as if he was a SH forum member its a massive collection of everything we are looking for. I was astounded at how much roman architecture and gothic was present in this collection and of the state of the gothic and the pristine nature of the roman examples. particuarly in the UK so many damaged gothic buildings. The gothic seems to be tied to star forts. alot of the maps or diagrams show the church abbey or cathedral at the center of the star fort in many locations. The roman is everywhere in every location. Speaks volumes as to how far and wide this empire really stretched. feel free to share input is always welcome.


iseidon said:


> Thank you so much for the tip on this album.
> Too bad, of course, that there are 17000+ photos in the album on Flickr. They could (British Library) create several themed albums. But at least something.


I Felt the same going through. Seems they were dumped on as a large group during lockdown so likely done without much oversight. It is possibly a good thing however. I doubt the person who put them on knew much about what they were posting. Some of the maps for example had "i552" and the uploader referenced alot of the maps as "i552?" So likely not a historian performing the upload. There was an image of the roman bath in bath england and it had the most bizzare device in a housing at the middle of the bath. It looked like some kind of free energy device. I havent found it yet going back through there are just so many images.


Liberated Collective said:


> Wow, this is priceless, thank you friend.


no worries your welcome.


NERCE said:


> This collection and the link with 180 pages or so is just...I can't thank you enough for these! God bless you for this one!


Totally welcome there are some amazing pictures in this collection. Enjoy.


----------



## omniverse23 (Feb 5, 2022)

Incredible! Thanks.


----------



## CJ_Searching (Feb 26, 2022)

Hello,
I have tried several times to download without success.   Could someone give me a little bit more of a step by step to go through?   Or I would be willing to pay for someone to put on a flash drive and send to me if that works.

Any help would be appreciated.   Thank you.


----------



## ViniB (Feb 26, 2022)

Finally found the image about Pernambuco!! Jesus i need to delete some stuff hahahah
Took the screenshot of this vídeo by quest logos after i saw Parnambuco there!


----------



## Ourstory (Mar 16, 2022)

Found something just as interesting.. Could there have been a persecution of giants in times past??


----------



## MrrSmithh (Mar 17, 2022)

Ourstory said:


> Found something just as interesting.. Could there have been a persecution of giants in times past??View attachment 20647


Yes, I believe the giants were persecuted, tracked down and murdered. Because we were weak , unintelligent, and very envious. We all had the Napoleon complex standing next to giants.


----------



## esTERnsy (Apr 12, 2022)

CJ_Searching said:


> Hello,
> I have tried several times to download without success.   Could someone give me a little bit more of a step by step to go through?   Or I would be willing to pay for someone to put on a flash drive and send to me if that works.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.   Thank you.


Did you try using jdownloader2?  jdownloader.org/jdownloader2  Direct download using mega free is a bit tedious, but it eventually succeeds if you give it all day.  In this case, leave your browser tab open and the computer on.  jdownloader2 babysits for you and is the preferred method.


----------



## donkeydonkey (Apr 13, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> Awesome, this will go towards trying to put an image to every pin i have on my star fort maps.
> 
> I will post a link to them soon.
> My updated .KMZ
> ...


hi do you have a KMZ of starforts? that would be awesome to check out. thanks


----------



## inthefade (Apr 13, 2022)

Anyone who has downloaded, could you make a torrent on archive.org? Much easier to download and I will seed on my seedbox permanently.


----------



## Blackdiamond (May 3, 2022)

Does anyone know where the stones on kronstadt island that have these room for iron locks, or what it is that is supposed to be there. ? Found them but, also lost them.


----------



## CJ_Searching (May 5, 2022)

esTERnsy said:


> Did you try using jdownloader2?  jdownloader.org/jdownloader2  Direct download using mega free is a bit tedious, but it eventually succeeds if you give it all day.  In this case, leave your browser tab open and the computer on.  jdownloader2 babysits for you and is the preferred method.


I tried both methods and nothing works.   I would love to see these files.   Kind of frustrating.


heretolearn said:


> IMAGES OF MAPS, STAR FORTS, RUINS ANCIENT BUILDINGS, ASTRONOMICAL CLOCKS ETC.​
> Here are over 16,000 images from the British Library's Digital Topographical Collection of George the third.
> 
> The Total File size was too large to host here locally on the forum. So as per advice from the wonderful Admins. I have zipped the images and put them up via mega as two parts.
> ...


Hello,
Is is possible for you to supply these images in smaller file sizes?   I am not able to download them.


----------



## d33ds (May 7, 2022)

CJ_Searching said:


> I tried both methods and nothing works.   I would love to see these files.   Kind of frustrating.
> 
> Hello,
> Is is possible for you to supply these images in smaller file sizes?   I am not able to download them.


Here is a torrent.  Take regular torrent precautions.  


magnet:?xt=urn:btih:8a034a0086e66fcdb1358f17558a29f5232184de&xt=urn:btmh:1220052e19e357296c03aea34e1da1ca978fbb798420ac65c7d2302d19da99786ff3&dn=SH&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.opentrackr.org%3a1337%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2f9.rarbg.com%3a2810%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a6969%2fannounce&tr=http%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fopentracker.i2p.rocks%3a6969%2fannounce&tr=https%3a%2f%2fopentracker.i2p.rocks%3a443%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fwww.torrent.eu.org%3a451%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.torrent.eu.org%3a451%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fopen.stealth.si%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fipv4.tracker.harry.lu%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fexodus.desync.com%3a6969%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.tiny-vps.com%3a6969%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fopentor.org%3a2710%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.dler.org%3a6969%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fexplodie.org%3a6969%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fvibe.sleepyinternetfun.xyz%3a1738%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker2.dler.org%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker1.bt.moack.co.kr%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.zerobytes.xyz%3a1337%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.zemoj.com%3a6969%2fannounce


----------



## SIELS (Sep 23, 2022)

d33ds said:


> Here is a torrent.  Take regular torrent precautions.
> 
> 
> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:8a034a0086e66fcdb1358f17558a29f5232184de&xt=urn:btmh:1220052e19e357296c03aea34e1da1ca978fbb798420ac65c7d2302d19da99786ff3&dn=SH&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.opentrackr.org%3a1337%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2f9.rarbg.com%3a2810%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a6969%2fannounce&tr=http%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fopentracker.i2p.rocks%3a6969%2fannounce&tr=https%3a%2f%2fopentracker.i2p.rocks%3a443%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fwww.torrent.eu.org%3a451%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.torrent.eu.org%3a451%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fopen.stealth.si%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fipv4.tracker.harry.lu%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fexodus.desync.com%3a6969%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.tiny-vps.com%3a6969%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fopentor.org%3a2710%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.dler.org%3a6969%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fexplodie.org%3a6969%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fvibe.sleepyinternetfun.xyz%3a1738%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker2.dler.org%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker1.bt.moack.co.kr%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.zerobytes.xyz%3a1337%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.zemoj.com%3a6969%2fannounce


Hello is the torrent still active? - i have queued it in my torrent downloader but no response from a seed. Sharing much appreciated! thankyou


----------



## d33ds (Sep 25, 2022)

SIELS said:


> Hello is the torrent still active? - i have queued it in my torrent downloader but no response from a seed. Sharing much appreciated! thankyou


Waiting on some pc parts so thursday or friday will be the earliest i can seed.  edit: data hoard buddy is seeding it


----------



## SIELS (Oct 11, 2022)

d33ds said:


> Waiting on some pc parts so thursday or friday will be the earliest i can seed.  edit: data hoard buddy is seeding it


Great! Thankyou. I am gladly awaiting the seed also.


----------



## d33ds (Oct 11, 2022)

SIELS said:


> Great! Thankyou. I am gladly awaiting the seed also.


No problem, I made another option as well. Unfortunately you have to sign up to download but far as I can tell no bandwidth limit like mega.  BTW this is a chinese site so if you use it for your own stuff it shouldnt be anything personal.   TeraBox - Free Cloud Storage Up To 1 TB, Send Large Files Online


d33ds said:


> No problem, I made another option as well. Unfortunately you have to sign up to download but far as I can tell no bandwidth limit like mega.  BTW this is a chinese site so if you use it for your own stuff it shouldnt be anything personal.   TeraBox - Free Cloud Storage Up To 1 TB, Send Large Files Online


Oh bt


SIELS said:


> Great! Thankyou. I am gladly awaiting the seed also.


Seed should be up it's on a seedbox now btw.


----------

